# 2004 Kioti CK20HST



## ChrisB! (Aug 8, 2017)

All I have to say is GARBAGE! The motor runs good but the parts brake, metal made from South Korea. Filed complaint with better business bureau because Kioti wouldn't take any responsibility. It is a 2004 with 256hrs and the front loader brackets both broke which Kioti wouldn't replace and when I bought new ones at $1000, its funny where mine broke the new ones were reinforced. Kioti continued to say that they thought I dropped the tractor off of a trailer, nope digging in spring soft dirt. Then month ago the right axle broke while I was turning on level ground, couldn't believe it! Kioti again wouldn't back their product. So I purchase a new one for replacement at $300 and guess what, same part number and again it is built more solid but the diameter of the shroud is smaller. So now I'm stuck trying to figure out how to make this new part work. KIOTI JUNK!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Chris.
Indeed a shame...spent all those $$'s and trust not even return phone call.
Those years and couple other modles were rough.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I owned a 2011 CK20S. I worked the tar out of it. It never gave me any trouble. Sorry you had such a tough time. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

My Kioti is 4 years old, and has never given me any problems. I've worked it pretty hard at times. Sorry to hear you are having problems. Pictures are always useful to present problems. Please post some pictures illustrating your problems.

Your tractor is 13 years old, out of warranty, and probably a bit small for the work you are trying to do. You might consider upgrading to a larger tractor.


----------



## eligio pena (Jun 16, 2020)

My CK30 is 15 years old and I've never had issues with it. Now the backhoe attachment is another issue. In South Texas I dig up mesquite trees and brush throughout the ranch. I've ruptured a couple hydraulic hoses. The dealer keeps telling me to take it easy it isn't a full grown backhoe, LOL. Luckily there is a Burton Auto store that will make custom hoses for pennies on the dollar than Kioti hoses.


----------

